# Beseler Dual Dichro 253 II to donate - good working condition



## DanielleD (Aug 14, 2012)

The family photographer has become too elderly to use the equipment, so it's free to anyone  who will pay shipping from Southern CA.  Don't know anything more about the equipment- not a photographer .  However Bill has been an avid photographer for the last 50 years and always taken very good care of anything he owns.  Happy to run a test if someone wants to walk me through it, if possible.  My email address is danielle92118@gmail.com.  Please drop me a line if interested.


----------

